# My First Horse Show!



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Today was my first show and I think I did somewhat well. 
The first class I was in was Yearling halter and we won first by default. (we were the only ones in the class:wink:, but I am still proud of Joey)
The next class was aged horse halter. We didn't place:-( but I got a cool hot pink participation ribbon (which I like better than the first place ribbons). 
After that was western pleasure. And might I add that Annie is a trained cow/speed horse. For four dollar entry fees, I thought "what the heck, lets give it a whirl." Well, as we were riding in the class, all the other horses were moving at a snail's pace, but to Annie, she was in the Belmont stakes, not a tiny arena full of pleasure horses. And as the judge said to lope your horses, she took off, I lost my balance, and fell off. Lucky for me, I landed on the cushy part of my back hip. 
So I decided to skip out on western horsemanship and collect myself, (it didn't take long, but I wanted Annie to calm down too.
Did I mention I laugh in the face of danger?:lol: Because I went straight into barrels and poles. Mind you, I trotted most of the time, so my barrel time was 1:08:16. (I did beat 3 people, 2 dq, and one rode her pleasure horse at a plesure trot around the barrels). And poles was my best event of the day, too slow to place, but definately in the upper middle of the event.
All in all, I got 4 ribbons and had a blast!

I will post pictures if somebody could tell me how. I don't understand the url thing. I am not computer Savvy


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you hit the advanced tab while you're trying to post, you'll see a button for images or attachments. (I can't remember which) You'll see a button that says browse, use it to find your pictures saved on your computer, and then upload to upload them to horseforum. Click the preview tab to make sure they're their and that's about it. I'm picture challenged too. It took me a few tries, but I eventually figured it out. Post away!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

The Halter Classes


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Warming up and a few Western pleasure pics


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Riding around and Running the Barrels (actually I was trotting them and she had no idea what to do,:wink finishing time, 1:08:16.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

More (out of order) barrel pics


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Poles (finish time, 1:06:14) and cool pics of the day


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, great job! The yearling is beautiful btw


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, I wish there would have been at least 3 or 4 other yearlings in the class to compete against. But on the bright side, he has a winning streak going (2 for 2).
He was shown a lot as a weanling, but because of his leg, he has only been shown twice as a yearling


----------

